# DIY 3D background: sealing question



## Torii (May 6, 2009)

Hi, I am planing to do my first 3D background project (styrofoam, with painted concrete on top) and I am looking for a sealer. Often mentioned is Epoxy Resin. 
Does anybody have an idea where to get it in the GTA, and which brand to use (in case there are several)?
Any other recommendations how to seal the concrete properly would be very welcome too..

It's for a freshwater community tank, not a cichlid tank, so the pH level matters and I want to do it safe for the fish.

Best, Torii


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Canadian Tire will have it. Look in the automotive body repair section, it's a rectangular can (a few different sizes available) and it's for using with fiberglas matting to repair boats and stuff.

http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/browse/4/Auto/AutoRepairAccessories/SpecialtyRepair/PRD~0475808P/Bondo+Fibreglass+Resin%2C+1+L.jsp?locale=en

Other option is to run the tank for 2 months and do massive water changes every 1-2 weeks until the pH stabilizes


----------



## Torii (May 6, 2009)

Thanks so much! 
I would have never thought to look in the automotive section (anywhere)..

Torii


----------



## Al-Losaurus (Jul 21, 2009)

Even with epoxy be sure to cure it under water for a good long time just to be safe use a lot of aquarium salt water change everyday and warmer water when curing.

I know epoxy has a lot less curing time then plain concrete but i once cured a diy bg for 45 days after that had the fish in for near a month woke up to all floaters near 3 months of it being under water. That was with quick-crete hydro stop.

There is a concrete from the states Sikatop 107 that has no curing time and is safe for aquariums we have the product in canada but the company could not guarantee the product was exactly the same.


Good luck post some pics when your done


----------

